# The Horde is Rampaging again....



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

..and Ravaging...food that is. :roll:

Do not offer the Horde a drumstick, they go mad! 










Dilbert gets smart and goes underneath









Adia (can you believe she just had a toe amputated?) is the hoodie on the right (thin stripe)...she was right in there with them all! LOL 









Lucine my little blind micro-eyed sweetie has one big mouth. :shock: 









My Hoodie Horde gals...









Brie tries to figure out if she should get out of the scrum by going up the ramp...









Zuri, my other 3-toed wonder, tries it next









Hehehe, so much for my dinner, but that was totally worth it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

that is a lot of rats!!! lol... they are all so cute!!!!


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

lmao i would of been scared to feed them by hand. 8O


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

wow thats quite the gang.. all extremely adorable. Lucine reminds me of piggle the way shes grabbing food in huge mouthfuls lol


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

they are adorable,I don't know how i would feed them by hand,I'd be scared they'd mistake my hand for the drumstick!lol


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It almost looks like you're training a little rat army to hunger for the flesh of animals so that you might one day unleash their terror upon the world.

Don't get me wrong, that's exactly what I'd do in your situation too.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

cjshrader said:


> It almost looks like you're training a little rat army to hunger for the flesh of animals so that you might one day unleash their terror upon the world.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, that's exactly what I'd do in your situation too.



Oh no, not another Willard! 


Hehe, not really, that kid was psycho. 

These rats are just...adorable....my heart can't handle a ratpile that big!


----------

